# I need belt help



## nissan11 (Dec 26, 2021)

My younger brother has been training for a few years. About two years ago he started on a very basic training program I gave him and he has made grear improvement. He lives about 1 hr away and I do not train with him.
I think he is at the point where he is ready for a belt and for xmas I gave him a 10mm inzer lever belt and 2m Z wraps. That is the same belt I use.
We went to his gym while I was in town so I could help him with the belt. It did not go well. We were deadlifting and he complained the whole time about the belt being uncomfortable. We tried all different positions from tight to so loose that when he bent over the belt came off his back. We worked on breathing too. After me telling him he isn't special and to be tougher he decided he wanted to wear the belt with the lever on hisleft side, at the 9 o'clock position bc it is more comfortable. I told him I don't agree with that and where we left things is he is going to wear it like that or not at all.
What can I do to help him? I can't imagine he is feeling anymore discomfort than I or anyone else here felt when starting with a belt . Are there any youtube vids explaining that belts are uncomfortable and to just deal with it? He isn't going to take my word for it 


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 26, 2021)

Aww man... he's buying her a strap-on 🤦🏾


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 26, 2021)

Btw he is 5'll about 215 lbs.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 26, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> 5'll


why


----------



## Send0 (Dec 26, 2021)

Aren't belts kind of uncomfortable just because of what they are made to do? I mean it shouldn't be painful, but it's not going to feel like wearing a pair of big jogging pants.

Are you sure he doesn't just need to break it in?

Edit: full disclosure; I don't know shit about belts 😂


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 26, 2021)

Yes. My opinion he needs to man the fuck and just wear it until it breaks in but he disagrees. 


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Dec 26, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Yes. My opinion he needs to man the fuck and just wear it until it breaks in but he disagrees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I like it better when you talk like this 😂


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 26, 2021)

Those lever belts are really thick. I don't like them either, they tend to dig into my abdomen when I squat. 

I wear a thinner belt with velcro now, it is much more comfortable and provides just as much support in my opinion:









						BKX - STRAIGHT 4" Belt
					

Thank you for viewing our Bear KompleX 4" straight belt for powerlifting, strength training, squats, and a variety of other movements... The Bear KompleX weight training belt is designed to support your lifting technique during intense Olympic lifts (Squats, Power cleans, Snatches, Deadlifts...




					www.bearkomplex.com


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I like it better when you talk like this 😂



He's gonna go pet an Armadillo after that speech...


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 26, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Yes. My opinion he needs to man the fuck and just wear it until it breaks in but he disagrees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That’s 100% what he needs to do. Belts are uncomfortable. They’re built to improve bracing, not to be comfortable.

As far as lever positioning, I have the 13mm Inzer lever and I turn it around backward for doing heavy bent over rows so the bar doesn’t bash the lever. I don’t think the lever placement matters as long as the belt overlap isn’t sitting on your spine.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 26, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Those lever belts are really thick. I don't like them either, they tend to dig into my abdomen when I squat.
> 
> I wear a thinner belt with velcro now, it is much more comfortable and provides just as much support in my opinion:
> 
> ...


There is no way that belt provides as much support but I am sure it is more comfortable. He is doing a meet with me in August and needs to get used to a powerlifting belt.
I would have posted this in the powerlifting section but unfortunately that section only has three sub sections and this topic doesn't fit in to those.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Dec 26, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> There is no way that belt provides as much support but I am sure it is more comfortable. He is doing a meet with me in August and needs to get used to a powerlifting belt.
> I would have posted this in the powerlifting section but unfortunately that section only has three sub sections and this topic doesn't fit in to those.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Feel free to double post, even if there isn't a specific equipment section in the power lifting forum.

I won't delete the thread or force them to be merged. Just be sure to give it a slightly different title.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2021)

Well, using a brand new 10cm leather belt is going to be uncomfortable at 1st until its broken in Especially for someone who's not  even use to wearing a belt. 

It appears you've done all the right tests to try and get it right for him but it's going to take a few sessions, and also breaking that belt in because it will become more comfortable once both of those happen. 

So, either he deals with it until he gets there, or gets a narrower belt, which imo,  he should have  started off with one 1st.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 26, 2021)

Seeker said:


> Well, using a brand new 10cm leather belt is going to be uncomfortable at 1st until its broken in Especially for someone who's not  even use to wearing a belt.
> 
> It appears you've done all the right tests to try and get it right for him but it's going to take a few sessions, and also breaking that belt in because it will become more comfortable once both of those happen.
> 
> So, either he deals with it until he gets there, or gets a narrower belt, which imo he should have  started off with one 1st.


I have a 13mm thick one and it took forever to break in. 

What helped break it in aside from using it was to do cardio with it on to sweat in it and soften it up. Also, I’d roll it back and forth while watching TV for the first few months. 

A thick PL belt is never going to be “comfortable” but they do get way better once you put in the work adjusting to them.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I have a 13mm thick one and it took forever to break in.
> 
> What helped break it in aside from using it was to do cardio with it on to sweat in it and soften it up. Also, I’d roll it back and forth while watching TV for the first few months.
> 
> ...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 26, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> There is no way that belt provides as much support but I am sure it is more comfortable. He is doing a meet with me in August and needs to get used to a powerlifting belt.
> I would have posted this in the powerlifting section but unfortunately that section only has three sub sections and this topic doesn't fit in to those.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


There's no "stretch" in it at all, and they do make a wider version I believe.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 26, 2021)

> Especially when deadlifting for some, a thick belt can be difficult. A tapered belt in the front can help with that but overall a 9mm might have been easier for his brother. A tad more comfortable and easier to break in.



For sure. I honestly could have got away with the 10mm over the 13.  Any stiff belt is going to help a significant amount.


----------



## MadBret (Dec 26, 2021)

No experience with PL belts, but I think that he could get some kind of leather conditioner to help soften it up. I remember breaking in my baseball gloves as a kid. Oil and manually bending it and working it over as mentioned above, should help get it softened up sooner.


----------



## Yano (Dec 26, 2021)

This is what I use , they have other models with levers , great belt , great price. Had mine almost 2 years now. 








						Titan Texas 4x4" Training Belt - Anderson Powerlifting
					

Shop now for all your powerlifting supplies. Anderson is your go-to for all KLA brand gear and many top brands of apparel, belts, sleeves, wraps & supplies.




					www.andersonpowerlifting.com


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 26, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> My younger brother has been training for a few years. About two years ago he started on a very basic training program I gave him and he has made grear improvement. He lives about 1 hr away and I do not train with him.
> I think he is at the point where he is ready for a belt and for xmas I gave him a 10mm inzer lever belt and 2m Z wraps. That is the same belt I use.
> We went to his gym while I was in town so I could help him with the belt. It did not go well. We were deadlifting and he complained the whole time about the belt being uncomfortable. We tried all different positions from tight to so loose that when he bent over the belt came off his back. We worked on breathing too. After me telling him he isn't special and to be tougher he decided he wanted to wear the belt with the lever on hisleft side, at the 9 o'clock position bc it is more comfortable. I told him I don't agree with that and where we left things is he is going to wear it like that or not at all.
> What can I do to help him? I can't imagine he is feeling anymore discomfort than I or anyone else here felt when starting with a belt . Are there any youtube vids explaining that belts are uncomfortable and to just deal with it? He isn't going to take my word for it
> ...



He needs to just get used to it
Sure, could start with a slim belt, to build comfort, but the end result will be the same, wearing a belt is uncomfortable at first.

I suggest he just constantly wears it for all his lifting, strapped on lightly, get used to the feeling and he will be able to torque it down and lift properly eventually


----------



## wotmeworry (Dec 26, 2021)

I have the 10mm Inzer lever version.  Took time to adjust to after my thinner belt (less like a corset and more like a frame around you that is really only "there" when you brace).  The lever is much better than wrestling with buckle prongs.

I rolled mine back and forth under my foot a lot to speed up the wearing in, which helped.

Your brother is probably rotating the belt to put the end spot (double thickness drops to single) where it digs into him less.  My one design improvement to the belt would be to taper the thickness at the end to make this spot more comfortable.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 28, 2021)

Comfort is not a factor with a thicker lifting belt. As others said, there is 100% a break in period for thick belts like that. He's going to have to man up and get used to it and goes without saying make sure he's wearing it properly. 

Also a lifting belt is not to provide "support" like a black brace or those belts movers/warehouse workers wear. It's there to provide something stronger than your abdominal wall to brace with. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 28, 2021)

The things people bitch about these days. I still use the same Inzer belt I’ve had for 20 years. Never once did I think about comfort. I wore it cause it helped me lift more. End of story.  You were right Nissan. Tell your brother to stop bitching and learn to use the damn thing. Have you wrapped his knees yet?  That’s probably another battle you’re gonna have to fight as well.  Lifting gear isn’t supposed to be comfortable. It’s supposed to help you lift more.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 28, 2021)

First time I lifted in a powerlifting belt I hated it.  It felt like a steel barrel.  I eventually got used to it, but also found that I some fit better than others.  There are the thick leather ones of course (thinking inzer), but there are also some nylon ones with more give.  Spud makes one









						Pro Series Deadlift Belt from Spud Inc.
					

The Pro Series Deadlift belt is designed to provide maximal comfort while giving you the option to get the belt as tight as any traditional lever belt.




					www.roguefitness.com
				




Regardless, if this is his first belt than he is probably newish to training and feeling awkward enough as it is.  Let him feel it out. A BB type belt might even be good enough for where he is and even one as simple as a Velcro nylon one might get him used to the general feel of wearing one.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 28, 2021)

Tell him to get an inzer or pioneer 10mm belt and to shut the fuck up and break it in. 

Shit I'm still breaking in my pioneer 10mm lever and I've had it awhile now. Just doesn't leave as man red marks


----------



## Yano (Dec 28, 2021)

Here's a decent vid that isn't too long sit down and watch it with him. It will give him an idea what a belt does and how to use it.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 28, 2021)

I used a belt like the first two years of working out. They are for guys who don’t want overdeveloped hips and obliques from DL’ing and I hear it keeps your waist narrow (). I haven’t used a belt in 25 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 28, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> He's gonna go pet an Armadillo after that speech...



Bow to Lepper Messiah

[edit] - you can catch leprosy from touching or holding an armadillo.  They have a bacteria that lives on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beefnewton (Dec 28, 2021)

Maybe this would be more comfortable for him?


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 28, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> Maybe this would be more comfortable for him?
> 
> View attachment 16636


----------



## beefnewton (Dec 28, 2021)

You think your brother is up for a fashion show, Nissan?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 28, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 16638


Only Garter a man should ever wear is for a finely tailored shirt.


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 28, 2021)

I use a 10mm belt but i could see how some people might find it too thick.  Try to trade it for a 6-7mm belt.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 28, 2021)

You helped him with breathing but that's not the same as bracing. He needs to learn how to do. Also, belts are an aid to help create more IAP.

They should be worn tight, but you shouldn't crank it tight.  Have him get a 10mm lever, since he wants a lever. Pioneer makes a great 10mm stock lever belt.

And before he belts up, he needs to learn to brace and shouldn't wear his belt till he gets around 80% of his 1RM.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 28, 2021)

The Inzer 10mm lever is what I gave him for xmas.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 28, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> The Inzer 10mm lever is what I gave him for xmas.



That's a good belt. It is a bit uncomfortable to wear in the beginning, but he'll get used to it and in time it'll break in and soften up a bit.


----------

